# Splashutils not compiling[SOLVED]

## kerick

I installed the framebuffer stuff in my kernel following the wiki. But this really shouldn't have anything to do with that. I have the 2.6.17-rc1-no1 or something sources installed. I have tried emerging the splashutils sources from mainline portage and the ebuild provided by cheater. Everytime I get this error:

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.3/kbd'

CONF, libjpeg

MAKE, libjpeg

/bin/sh: -c: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `;'

/bin/sh: -c: line 2: `   ; \'

make: *** [jpeglib] Error 2

I'm running a 64-bit system as well, but that shouldn't be affecting this. Unfortunately this make system is very not helpful due to it not telling me where exactly the ; was not found.Last edited by kerick on Tue May 02, 2006 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cintra

well I'm on 32-bit x86 P4, 'what have you' & have just been thro' this.

First the patch, then make sure "support for the framebuffer splash" is ticked in kernel config

Then if splashutils fails, re-emerge klibc & try splashutils again.

If it then errors with a ref. to 'input.h', search for where that is. in my case its in

```
/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.5/include/linux
```

it entails renaming input.h while you emerge splashutils..

then splashutils should emerge OK

best of luck, its a real circus  :Wink: 

----------

## kerstman

I would also suggest to (re) emerge klibc, as well as renaming input.h as Cintra suggests. Last time round I had to do both these actions to get splashutils to compile.

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Multimedia to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## kerick

Well, I have already renamed input.h and tried re-emerging klibc. I still get the same problem.

I have tried an ebuild unpack, linked the library folders to their respective libraries, and then ran make splash_kern. Now I'm pulling a problem with my external libraries, which is stupid. I can compile splash_user just fine. I'll probably wait until this is a little more not a pile of poo.

----------

## cespenar

I have the same problem with splashutils since I've switched to gcc-4.1.0. With gcc-3.4.6 after moving file input.h and reemerging klibc everything was OK, but this is another problem and I have any idea how to fix it. So, maybe splashutils is incompatible with new gcc? Kerick, do you use it like me?

----------

## kerick

Unfortunately not, I'm using 3.4.6. I wish it were gcc4, then I could go back and it would work  :Smile: 

----------

## lxnay

I have the same problem... Using GCC 4.0.3 on a 64bit gentoo system

----------

## lysergicacid

same problem here on 2 computers one amd barton and one p3, however it did compile on a p4 just, i thought it might be CFLAGS="-Os" on the 2 it failed on but ive tried CFLAGS="-O2" now on all and it didnt help  :Sad: 

----------

## kerick

I just switched from my 64bit system back to 32bit to see if that would help. no dice, still the same error. I suppose it could be use flags, but its hard to tell because the bash -c line really doesn't tell you anything. I just wish I knew what file or where it was getting upset at.

----------

## RaZoR1394

I'm doing a total emerge -e world over here and bumped into the same problem. First I got a file size mismatch on splashutils-lite when downloading from the gentoo mirrors so I had to download the it from a dev's site to make the emerge work. Maybe It's corrupt? I've already tried all the solutions from both the bugzilla and the forums without any luck at all.

----------

## RaZoR1394

I fixed this by removing an old splashutils overlay I got from the nitro-sources thread and then I emerged the official splashutils. Before that I had also reemerged klibc.

----------

## Maximus2000

I have tried everything and cannot get this to compile. I have reemerged klibc jpeg and deleted input.h. I have tried other kernels along with different gcc and klibc's. I continue to get same error. Has anyone solved this yet?

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.3/fbtruetype'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.3/kbd'

cc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe   -c -o fgconsole.o fgconsole.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe   -c -o getfd.o getfd.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wl,-O1 fgconsole.o getfd.o -o fgconsole

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1/work/miscsplashutils-0.1.3/kbd'

CONF, libjpeg

MAKE, libjpeg

/bin/sh: -c: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `;'

/bin/sh: -c: line 2: `   ; \'

make: *** [jpeglib] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1.ebuild, line 138:   Called die
```

----------

## lxnay

me too.

----------

## lxnay

that's the problem:

```
$(call info,CONF,libraryname)
```

and:

```
$(call info,MAKE,libraryname)
```

Now I have to see why it doesn't work (null output)

----------

## kerick

I have tried just building it by hand. installing the user utils works, but not the splash_kern. I tried linking all the libraries to their directories and modified the makefile not to build them, but then I get lots of errors of it complaining about stderr.

----------

## lxnay

Just emerge --sync and re-emerge splashutils

it's fixed.

----------

## lysergicacid

 *lxnay wrote:*   

> Just emerge --sync and re-emerge splashutils
> 
> it's fixed.

 

anyone else confirm this is fixed please cause i sync'd last night and it still doesnt compile, this problem does not apear to be solved to me....

----------

## lxnay

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

>  *lxnay wrote:*   Just emerge --sync and re-emerge splashutils
> 
> it's fixed. 
> 
> anyone else confirm this is fixed please cause i sync'd last night and it still doesnt compile, this problem does not apear to be solved to me....

 

update your gentoo-sources first (the compile & install the new kernel)

----------

## lysergicacid

hmm guess its cause im using : 

```
sys-kernel/beyond-dev-sources-2.6.16
```

 then oh well i guess no biggy i got it to compile on someone else's comp and quickpkg'd it so i have a working version the update doesnt build tho for me using these sources. thanks anyway  :Smile: 

----------

